# tank mate?



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a vieja zonata and someone was telling me (over the phone) that a mexican fish, chocolate colored with white spots would work with my fish. I dont remember the name. Anyone know which fish she may be talking about? sorry for the lack of info


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

I think this person said it was the mexican version of the texas cichlid???


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are you talking about Herichthys carpintis? colors are wrong from what you described, but that is what i would know as a Mexican texas cichlid. if it is, then id say there is a chance of it working with the zonatus, but not in any of the tank sizes in your signature.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

gage said:


> but not in any of the tank sizes in your signature.


Yeah, umm....I really hope you have at least a 90gal tank that you've not added to your signature? Because the tanks you have listed aren't even close to being big enough for the zonatum on it's own.

Once you've stated what the tank size is, then (and only then) can people advise you on what tankmates, if any, would be appropriate. The only fish that comes to mind from your description is a Polleni, but they're from Madagascar, not Mexico.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1439


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

I just bought a 120 from Amazonia before I moved to Louisiana. Cyco made the trip but we almost lost her. I was stressed out beyond imagination.

My current tanks are the 120 and a 46 bow for a "grow out" tank. Oh... and my daughter has a 10 gallon in her room 

Im sticking with these two tanks. All of the others are sold and these are brand spanking new!

I need to post pics. they look pretty good. thanks for the responses


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

gage said:


> are you talking about Herichthys carpintis? colors are wrong from what you described, but that is what i would know as a Mexican texas cichlid. if it is, then id say there is a chance of it working with the zonatus, but not in any of the tank sizes in your signature.


DING DING DING!

We have a winner! I found out today its the carpintis


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Texas aren't chocolate coloured?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

blackgloves said:


> I have a vieja zonata and someone was telling me (over the phone) that a mexican fish, chocolate colored with white spots would work with my fish. I dont remember the name. Anyone know which fish she may be talking about? sorry for the lack of info


That sounds more like a description of some strain of "Cichlasoma" beani.

The regular Texas, Herichthys cyanoguttatus, is found mostly in Mexico and only barely into Texas. The Rio Grande close to the Atlantic side, which is the U.S- Mexican border is pretty much the most northerly range of H. cyanaguttatus with the exception of maybe a few streams or rivers just north of that. So really H. cyanoguttatus is no less a Mexican fish then H. carpinte is. But I doubt that description fits either, or any other Herichthys species for that matter.


----------

